# Black Friday!



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone make any big black friday purchases? I just got a electric acoustic guitar with built in tuner with guitar bag for $170 this morning, now i'm broke though. Just wondering if anyone else got some nice stuff.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

no, I didnt have the money to shop today..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm already broke, too, so no shopping for me. I did go to WalMart at 4:50 am to watch the spectacle, though. Good gravy..what are all these people doing shopping at 5 am? The place was absolutely PACKED. Cars were parked out in the street because the lot was full!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

nope. i don't go back to work until wednesday and money is real tight until then, so no shopping for me. i think i will get hubby some guitaur picks though, now that you reminded me. bought him a guitaur this summer (he's been in punk bands his whole life, but he left his old bass at his old roomates house when he ran for it because they were being psychotic and moved in with me) but he doesnt have any picks and i just havent gotten around to buying any.......


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We were out by 5am, but we just went christmas shopping, no big purchases really


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Me and my family drove all over up in stevens point and marshfield in a snow storm lol. We were gone for about hours lol.

Basicly all I got were some little mushroom coral babies. This guy had a 30 gallon literally covered with them, it was nutz!

But that's about it except for a bunch of other junk lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

**

I got nothing I was late and couldn't get the walkie Talkie on sale


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I hate crowds and traffic so I'd rather just spend more money later than to have to deal w/ that kind of madness. And yes I create this nightmare for myself every year waiting til the last minute to buy gifts. I keep saying every year that I will shop in October so I don't have to, but as usual I DIDN'T! But NEVER will I shop on Black Friday it almost isn't worth it, especially if I'm gonna get trampled in the process!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No I worked, Walmart here was not bust at all, well as it should have been we had a horrible ad this year. Target, Menards and the Mall were packed. Serves Walmart right buying crap this year.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah right, screw that. I pretty much buy everything off of ebay anyway. besides I was nearly snowed in.


----------

